# Fitness Check In



## Sharksheep (Aug 14, 2020)

Some words for those that might have something fitness related as part of their 2021 resolution


Spoiler



Happy New Year Everyone! Some words for the people who might be starting their fitness journey as part of their New Year Resolution or having trouble with maintaining a consistent routine.

I view fitness as an act of self care and not a punishment. So it's important to me to dedicate time out of my week to focus on myself and my body. I have not treat it well all of my life but that's not a good reason to continue bad habits. Life happens. You are sick, you need a mental health day, you had to work long hours at work, you are moving, or you have to study for all your exams and write all of your papers, etc. It's ok if you need to take a break to focus on other aspect of your life. It's a journey and sometimes you get a little lost but the important thing to continue forward.

Fitness is all about the delayed gratification. It's natural that progress is slow. It's ok if you can't go as long or as hard as your last session. It's ok to have to scale back the amount you do. Whatever your goals are, it's important to focus on how you feel and the trends and not the numbers and how you look.




Inspired by @Mikaiah Motivation to Exercise thread started, by coincidence, the same week I decided it's finally time for me to stop sitting around all day and be more active at home. Which is hard because I looked forward to go to the climbing gym to see my friends and they are what kept me motivated and accountable for showing up. So maybe someone else here is also looking for an accountabuddy too!

The goal is to post in this thread every day on what you did! Don't have to be super detailed if you don't want to share your whole routine "yoga for 30 minutes" or "rest day" is good enough.

Fitness is vague but it can be anything from

weight training
yoga sessions
A play session with ringfit/wii fit
20 minute walk
Getting a certain number of steps on your fitbit/applewatch/smart watch
Flexibility training
Balance training
Or anything else in between.

Here's a template and feel to free to fill out just one thing or all the things and give a short blurb about yourself.


> *Day #
> Workout/Rest Day Summary:
> Short Term Goal:
> Long Term Goal:*



Pre pandemic, on average, I went to the climbing gym twice a week and did a workout at the gym with my personal trainer or at home at least once a week. I went from being somewhat active to couch potato in March when my city when on lockdown and also when New Horizons came out. Now that my interest in NH isn't as intense, it's time for me to focus on my health and fitness again because while my weight hasn't changed much, my measurements have and what little muscle I had became fat.
*Day 1
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*
Weight training, Core
Working on fixing my bad ankles/balance.
For the people who tend to roll their ankles or get ankle sprains a lot, you can do most of the exercises with no equipment.
NYTimes Blog about it: https://web.archive.org/web/2020060...nytimes.com/2009/07/08/how-to-fix-bad-ankles/
Here's the corresponding video on the exercises:  



*Short Term Goal: *Work out at least twice a week for the rest of August
*Long Term Goal:* Get my palms flat on the floor with straight legs and be able do a solid plank for a minute


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 14, 2020)

This is a great idea!

Before mid-March, I was going to the gym with my S/O 5 times a week to lift weights. He was my major fitness accountabilibuddy. XD Before then, I never thought that I would ever enjoy lifting weights. But it made me feel really accomplished, especially when I saw the progress I made over 6 months. 

*Day 1
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *weight training - arms (bicep curls, tricep extensions, reverse curls, dips, wrist extensions and curls)*
Short Term Goal: *stretch for at least 10 minutes per day*
Long Term Goal:* be able to do 5 standard push-ups (I do them on my knees) and some variation of the splits


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

*Day 2
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *core (roll-ups, planks, wiggles, candlestick dippers) and stretches (very satisfying to hear that non-painful crack in the lower back) ☺


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 15, 2020)

*Day 2
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 
1 level and 1 boss level on the ring fit.
12 minutes of flexibility stretches that doubled as my cooldown


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 15, 2020)

DarkDesertFox reporting in. 

Daily Activity Today: None
Today's Diet: Ate 4 pieces of pizza and went out for an ice cream treat.
Next Week's Goal: Crack open Ring Fit Adventure that I got for Christmas and Wii Sports Resort.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

A treat yourself meal every once in a while is definitely welcome and good for the soul. What kind of pizza and ice cream did you have?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 15, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> A treat yourself meal every once in a while is definitely welcome and good for the soul. What kind of pizza and ice cream did you have?



Domino's pizza with pepperoni/mushrooms and then a blue raspberry flavor Misty Freeze from Dairy Queen!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 15, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Domino's pizza with pepperoni/mushrooms and then a blue raspberry flavor Misty Freeze from Dairy Queen!


Yum! Mushrooms are such a good topping on pizza (they're an awesome veggie in general). And I'll have to try out the Misty Freeze next time I go -- I usually get the Blizzards!


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 16, 2020)

*Day 3
Workout/Rest Day Summary*: Rest day. Spent several hours making too much sweet and sour chicken for the next 3 days. No dessert because it's so filling.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 17, 2020)

Not in the habit of posting my workout journal here yet.    Backfilling yesterday's too!

*Day 3
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. Spent some of the day helping with household chores (laundry and vacuuming mostly). 

*Day 4
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Chest day. Floor chest presses, floor chest flyes, half-knee push-ups, straight arm pullovers, bridge chest presses. Really need to get a heavier set of dumbbells (currently using 8 lbs). This is getting too easy. XD


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 17, 2020)

*Day 4
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*
Balance Training, Core, 2 levesl of ring fit, and flexibility training. I'm almost can get my palms flat with a small bend in the knees. Maybe in another 3-4 weeks I can do it comfortably with straight legs.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 18, 2020)

*Day 0
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I haven't really begun working out yet. But starting last week my husband and I started to eat healthier, and now we spend less on fast food/junk food/food in general! And now I am actually eating more vegetables, and they taste good to me which is surprising*
Short Term Goal: *Get in to the habit of at least taking a long walk (8k steps+) every day*
Long Term Goal: *Lose weight.. I'm not morbidly obese but I have put on quite a few pounds in the last few years


----------



## PajamaCat (Aug 18, 2020)

Ooh I really like this thread! Pre covid I was pretty good about going to the gym several days a week but between the pandemic and starting a new job I've been slacking. This is giving me the motivation to get back on track!

*Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I haven't done anything yet today but I think I'm going to go for a long walk around the neighborhood this evening.
*Short Term Goal: *Get back into a workout routine. Get at least 10k steps per day.
*Long Term Goal:* I'd like to lose about 10 pounds. I'm not overweight or anything but I've definitely gained a little weight during the pandemic that I'd like to lose.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Aug 18, 2020)

This thread idea is amazing 
*Day 1
 Workout/Rest Day Summary: *20 minute walk + 50 body weight squats*
 Short Term Goal: *Trying to get back into a workout routine, especially want to improve my fitness/stamina*
 Long Term Goal:* Lose 10kg or so tbh - gotta start somewhere!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 18, 2020)

*Day 5
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Leg day aka best day. I could do squats for dayssss.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 18, 2020)

*Day 5
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Balance training. Weight lifting (shoulder press, chest press, lunges, squats, skullcrushers). Planks. Flexibility training. Wrist rollers


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 18, 2020)

@Sharksheep, I didn't know lying tricep extensions were also called skullcrushers.  I can see where that name comes from though (definitely felt that way to me when first learning the movement). Learn something new every day! X)


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 18, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> @Sharksheep, I didn't know lying tricep extensions were also called skullcrushers.  I can see where that name comes from though (definitely felt that way to me when first learning the movement). Learn something new every day! X)



Yeah I'm not comfortable with doing it lying down yet so I do the standing one. I'll work up to it eventually.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 18, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Yeah I'm not comfortable with doing it lying down yet so I do the standing one. I'll work up to it eventually.


Yup, the lying down variation is definitely a move that basically requires a spotter, especially at the learning stage, just in case the muscles give out at the last second. You'll get there!


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 18, 2020)

Ooh this is an excellent idea! I'll start logging my workouts here~

*Day #1 (of posting here)
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Pushups, boxing*
Short Term Goal: *Get more consistent about doing bodyweight and anaerobic stuff in general*
Long Term Goal:* Lose the last 10 lbs I've been wanting to drop


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 19, 2020)

*Day #2
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Ran 40 minutes


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 19, 2020)

*Day #6
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. Did some foam rolling for recovery.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 19, 2020)

*Day 6
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Back and shoulders day. Tried working out in the morning before work. I felt surprisingly energized afterwards in the morning and am now exhausted, ready to sleep.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 20, 2020)

*Day #*1
*Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Did a bit of walking after work. A few ankle exercises as well to strengthen the ligaments/muscles/etc (I've sprained them so many times I need to work on making them stronger)... Starting off small so I don't tire myself out ;; *
Short Term Goal: *Strengthen my ankles and work on that until September. I'd also like to learn how to stretch properly or find a stretching routine that works for me, so I'm not sore or injure myself after or during a workout ;w;*
Long Term Goal:* Lose at MOST 35 pounds before the end of 2020.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 20, 2020)

*Day #7
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Took a longer than expected nap and didn't have alot of time between dinner and bed time and it's too late for ringfit and I think the downstairs neighbor would complain. Ankle strengthening, did the beginner workout video to save time, and flexibility training.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 20, 2020)

*Day #3
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Today was a rest day. Really nothing special to point out. I kinda needed one since I was starting to feel the burn from the pushups the other day.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 21, 2020)

*Day #8
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Work emergancy caused me to work later than I wanted too. Only 1 level of ringfit with 2 mini games. Some ankle strengthening, planks, and half hearted stretching routine. I consider it a win for how bad my day went


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 21, 2020)

*Day 7
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *inadvertent rest day. Slept way too late the night before and only did half my Thursday routine (core).

*Day 8
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Arms. Ended up working out after work. Better than not working out at all I suppose. Did some wrist curls as well since my left wrist is acting up in pain again for whatever reason.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 21, 2020)

*Day #4
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 30 minutes


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 22, 2020)

*Day #9
Workout/Rest Day Summary: * Rest day! Did do grocery shopping so got some walking in


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 23, 2020)

*Day #10
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Weight training today. Almost didn't do it because I got distracted by playing too much New Horizons and had to make dinner. I still did it. I have been eating poorly the last few days and I definitely feel it during my workouts. 

This week goal: Eat healthier and have better portion sizes.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 23, 2020)

*Day 9
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest day. Did some housework, which I don't think constitutes as exercise. 

*Day 10
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *mostly a rest day. Went for a walk at a local park with my S/O who drove up to see me. This summer has gone by really quickly.


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 24, 2020)

I really like this idea! I am starting to run on the treadmill again but I want to start small first.
*Day # *1
*Workout Summary: *Spent around 13 minutes walking on the treadmill at a low pace
*Short Term Goal: *Consistency with doing exercise at least 5-7 days a week
*Long Term Goal: *To build muscle and lose a few of pounds put on by the pandemic. I’m not overweight but I just want to have a nicer physique and more confidence.


----------



## Elov (Aug 24, 2020)

*Day # 1
Workout/Rest Day Summary: Jogged and completed W2D1 of C25k, and did some weight lifting at the gym 
Short Term Goal: Complete C25k, and also get stronger
Long Term Goal:* Get super fit lol and lose 20lbs


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 24, 2020)

*Day #5* (took the weekend off due to being busy with my grandpa needing to go to the hospital >_<)
*Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 40 minutes

@Elov good luck with c25k! The last few weeks really ramp up, but I believe in you!


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 24, 2020)

*Day #11
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Did the same level of ringfit twice as a warm up mostly. I missed one of the medals so I had to go back and get it. Did some ab work but not a lot. Not feeling too great. Changing gears with my fitness plan. Going to focus a lot more on correcting my posture (I seriously recommend taking a picture) and core because I am having pain in my lower back. I will continue with the balance, stretching, weight lifting mostly to just maintain until my posture is better.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 24, 2020)

*Day 11
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Chest day. Work was just non-stop today, especially in the morning, so working out was a welcome activity by the end of the day.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 25, 2020)

*Day #6
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Did some squats, a 60s plank, some boxing, and some bridges


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 26, 2020)

*Day #12
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*  Rest day mostly. Following this video to try to correct my posture. Either I did the exercise wrong or my lower traps are really weak. Maybe a bit of both. Only did one circuit to try it out. Will try to do 3 times tomorrow throughout the day.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 26, 2020)

*Day #7
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 40 minutes


----------



## Elov (Aug 26, 2020)

*Day # 2
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Did 4 sets of squats, Kettlebell, lat pulldowns, 3 sets of planks, Completed C25k W2D2.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 26, 2020)

*Day 12
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. Did some stretches to decompress. 

*Day 13
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Moving day. Took a day off work to go back to college town to clean up my apartment rental and terminate the lease. Took multiple trips up and down the stairs while clearing the unit to avoid running into other people in the elevators.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 26, 2020)

*Day #13
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*  Super light workout today. I focused a lot more on learning new exercises and executing them and old ones with correct form.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 27, 2020)

I want to start eating a bit healthier and just maybe start working out... I eat junk food 24/7 and sit all day because of my high metabolism. Somehow don't gain weight.. but it's still a good thing to do.

*Day #0:
Workout summary:*
Starting tomorrow, I want to at least eat one healthy meal a day, and just maybe some running on Wii Fit+. I'm taking myself really slow with this. Don't want to push myself too far.
*Short - Term Goal: *Eat one healthy meal/snack a day for a week.
*Long - Term Goal: *Get faster at running, or get much stronger since i'm very weak.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2020)

*Day *#1 (Checking in here that is) 
*Workout/Rest Day Summary*: Chloe Ting’s 2020 summer shred day 6. Ab focus day.
*Short Term Goa*l: Eat less junk food/sweets and stick to a stricter intermittent fasting schedule. Be a more fitter, leaner stronger version of my self.  
*Long Term Goal*: Lose around 10-15 pounds, preferably before the beginning of October.

This thread is a great idea, and I might start checking in here just to make sure I stay on track with my eating and fitness goals.

I already competed Chloe Ting’s 28 day summer shred challenge once, and decided to try her 2019 one. But that one was a lot more difficult than the 2020 one to me, and didn’t enjoy doing it as much. After about a week and a half of skipping work outs, I decided to go back and redo the 2020 shred instead.

Felt pretty weak today, but powered through doing mostly low impact. Proud of myself for finishing it and for not eating a dessert this afternoon.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 27, 2020)

*Day #8
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Did some boxing, some sit-ups, some lunges, and a 60s wall sit.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 27, 2020)

*Day 14
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *core day. Did Pilates roll-ups, candlestick dippers, wiggles, eagle crunches, and 90-second planks. 

I think I'm slowly repairing my relationship with food. I used to restrict myself to eating healthy foods only because I was scared of gaining weight. Right now with the pandemic, it helps a lot to experience a moment of joy with a small treat (mochi ice cream and vanilla ice cream coated with chocolate+almonds) two to three times per week.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 27, 2020)

*Day #14
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. My core and chest area is actually sore from what I considered to be a light workout. Just means that it's weak. I did do some corrective movements for my posture.


----------



## Miss Misty (Aug 28, 2020)

*Day #9
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 40m (almost thought I was gonna have to do indoor stuff. I managed to sneak it in around the rainstorms we've been getting all day)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

*Day #1
Workout Summary: *I had a healthy cereal for lunch today. It may not seem like a lot but that's pretty big for me. Might pick up Wii Sports to give my arms a workout (and its fun).


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2020)

*Day #2 
Workout/Rest Day Summary*: Chloe Ting’s 2020 summer shred day 7. Arm focus day.

Tried to workout early in the morning before food, but was waaaaay too weak and had to eat first. Ended up breaking my fast sooner than I wanted to, but still stayed within a four hour eating window and didn’t eat any sweets again.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 28, 2020)

*Day #15
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Started out with core and ab focus exercises. Lunges and some upper body exercises. My focus for the next week or so is to focus on better form than the weight I'm lifting. Good form makes a lot of my exercises both easier and harder. I recommend recording yourself if you don't have someone to correct you as you are performing the exercises to get the most of out it.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 28, 2020



Bcat said:


> *Day #2
> Workout/Rest Day Summary*: Chloe Ting’s 2020 summer shred day 7. Arm focus day.
> 
> Tried to workout early in the morning before food, but was waaaaay too weak and had to eat first. Ended up breaking my fast sooner than I wanted to, but still stayed within a four hour eating window and didn’t eat any sweets again.



Please be careful when working out if it's been a while since you last ate. I had a workout session and I didn't eat enough during the day and barely had a small handful of blueberries a very hours before my workout and I passed out from low blood sugar and I am not diabetic. Luckily I told my trainer that I felt dizzy and he caught me before I hit my head on any of the machines or floor. It's an awful experience and it would have been a lot worse if I was at home with no one within arms reach to catch me.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 29, 2020)

*Day 3
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Cashing in a rest day that I skipped a couple of days ago. Stuck to my fasting window, but ate an ice cream sandwich. Rode for 40 minutes on a stationary bike to burn it off, so I’m not going to best myself up about eating it.

I actually played animal crossing while I was riding, something I used to do all the time and need to do more. It’s amazing how many calories you can burn when your mind is occupied by something fun!



Sharksheep said:


> Please be careful when working out if it's been a while since you last ate. I had a workout session and I didn't eat enough during the day and barely had a small handful of blueberries a very hours before my workout and I passed out from low blood sugar and I am not diabetic. Luckily I told my trainer that I felt dizzy and he caught me before I hit my head on any of the machines or floor. It's an awful experience and it would have been a lot worse if I was at home with no one within arms reach to catch me.



Sorry that happened to you. Sounds scary! I’ll be more careful from here on out, since I’ve discovered these last few days that I really need to have food before a workout.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 29, 2020)

*Day #16
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*  Actually at about 9k steps on my fitbit which was my avg number of steps before the pandemic. Did a 2 mile walk for a Target run. Not really a workout but more active that most days.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 30, 2020)

*Day 15
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *arms day. 

*Day 16
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* rest day.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

_whoopsie forgot to post here yesterday i'm pretty sure_

*Day #2:
Workout Summary: *Had a healthy meal and played some good ol' wii sports to at least get my arms moving.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 30, 2020)

*Day #17
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. I did end up eating better last week. This week is to continue eating better and be more consistent at sleeping and waking at the same time every day.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 30, 2020)

*Day 17
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* mostly a rest day. Did some housework, so I got some steps in. My goal for this week is to work on my mental state to stabilize my mood, including going to bed and waking up at the same times every day.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 30, 2020)

*Day #3
Workout Summary: *Had a healthy meal. That's pretty much it


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 31, 2020)

*Day #18
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Core and upper body today.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 1, 2020)

*Day #4
Workout Summary: *Had a smoothie and a healthy meal.

*Day #5
Workout Summary: *Did a workout today and had a healthy snack afterwards.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 1, 2020)

*Day #19
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Core and lower body today. I haven't been feeling too great for the past week so I've been doing these workouts kinda half heartedly but I'm still doing them. Still trying to get used to engaging my core when doing these new exercises. It's probably the reason why my lower back was hurting early on was because I wasn't engaging my core to help keep my back straight. I did some light stretching today.


----------



## Elov (Sep 1, 2020)

Haven’t been updating this recently; but I’m probably only going to post only on workout days. 

Day # 3 Friday, 28th
Workout/Rest Day Summary: completed w2d3 of c25k

Day # 4, Monday, 31st
Workout/Rest Day Summary: Worked arms, legs and core. Completed w3d1 afterwards


----------



## Bcat (Sep 1, 2020)

*Day #4
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Chloe Ting’s 2020 summer shred day 8. Arms and abs focus.

Ate like a horse over the weekend and struggling not to beat myself up about it.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 1, 2020)

Forgot to post oops

*Day #10
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 45m

*Day #11
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Did a 60s plank, some bicep curls, squats, stair steppers, bridges, and boxing.


----------



## Elov (Sep 2, 2020)

Day #5
Workout/Rest Day Summary: 4-5 sets of kettlebell, bench press, reverse lunges, rows, ran c25k w3d2 afterwards


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 2, 2020)

*Day #5
Workout Summary: *Had an apple and cereal, pretty exhausted so I had something where I had to put little effort into making.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 2, 2020)

*Day #20
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. Found a recipe for overnight oats that I want to try when we go to the store this weekend.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 2, 2020)

*Days 18~19
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest days. Had to take some time to deal with stuff at home.

*Day 20
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* back and chest day. Feels good to be back in action! Two days more until the Labour Day weekend~ ^o^


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 3, 2020)

*Day #21
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Did a boss level of ringfits. I haven't picked it up in a while. Did some squats and some exercises to help with my back muscles to correct posture.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 3, 2020)

*Day #6
Workout Summary: *Had some more healthy cereal and planning on playing Wii Cheer 2... lol.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 3, 2020)

*Day 21
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *core day. Trying to work out in the mornings before work so I can spend more quality time with my S/O over Discord after work.


----------



## Elov (Sep 4, 2020)

Day #6
Workout/Rest Day Summary: 5 sets of goblet squats with 20lb weight, lat pulldowns, deadlifts, arnold curls, 3 sets of bench dips, and something else I forgot the name of lol. Then I ran and completed c25k w3d3, afterwards and it sucked because my legs were sore. But at least I got through it


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 4, 2020)

*Day 22
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *arms day. Let the Labour Day long weekend begin!


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 4, 2020)

*Day 22
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. Took a short walk outside to pick up food.
*Short term goal: *I just remember that my short term goal was to workout at least twice a week in August and I did that. I want to continute with that moving forward. At least once a week I should play 2 levels of ring fit. I bought the game but I haven't played it much. I also want to improve my squat form.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 4, 2020)

*Day #7:
Workout Summary: *I haven't got much done, but I'm still planning on playing a bit of Wii Cheer 2 today.
*Short-term goal: *Get stronger... I want to actually be able to lift 8 pounds (yes i'm that weak)


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 5, 2020)

*Day 23
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Lower and upper body today. I increased the weight for bicep curls and I have no idea how I manage to be able to do them with 15lbs when 10lbs feels impossible right now. I really need to continue playing ringfit.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 7, 2020)

*Day #8
Workout Summary: *I attempted at lifting 5-pounders. It worked, i'm still having a spec of trouble though.

*Day #9-10
Workout Summary: *Wii Cheer 2.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 7, 2020)

*Days 23-24
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest days. Caught up with some uni friends!

*Day 25
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *did 20 minutes of stretching today.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 7, 2020)

*Day 24
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. Walked to the grocery store for ingredients for overnight oats.

*Day 25
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *2 levels of ringfit. Lunges


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 7, 2020)

I was sick last week and missed a few days (did get a workout in but I can't remember what day it even was or what all I did so we'll call today day 12)

*Day #12
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 40m - was supposed to be 45 but people driving past kept stopping and talking to me


----------



## Elov (Sep 8, 2020)

Day #7 - Worked out mostly arm stuff, ran and completed w4d1 after.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 9, 2020)

*Day #13
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Did some step-ups and a few different variations of squats


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 9, 2020)

*Day 26
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. Making overnight oats for this week. Trying to eat more balance meals for breakfast.
I like this recipe but I made some substitutes like using vanilla almond milk and vanilla greek yogurt instead of adding vanilla extract or the honey/maple syrup. I also add a tablespoon of sweeted shreadded coconut for extra sweetness and 1g of fiber as my base. I also got dark chocolate chips. This is my replacement for the chobani almond coconut flip yogurt that I love.

With my changes, the macros are
340 Calories roughly
Protein 15g
Carbs 50g
Fiber 10g (30g is the recommended daily amount)
Sugar 16g
Fat 10g









						Easy Overnight Oats
					

This easy overnight oats recipe is a healthy simple breakfast that you can make ahead for busy mornings and customize with many add-ins and toppings!




					feelgoodfoodie.net


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 9, 2020)

*Day 26
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *leg day. Woke up way past my intended alarm, so I worked out after work.

*Day 27
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *back and shoulders. Planning on doing 10 minutes of stretching after work, since I worked out in the morning. 

@Miss Misty, your entry made me think of this workout video. It's a good leg and cardio workout and feasible to do (for the most part) while watching TV. XD


----------



## Elov (Sep 9, 2020)

Day #8 - curls, rows, reverse lunges, kettlebell, incline press, ran c25k w4d2 afterwards. It was actually cooler today for once, which was nice.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 9, 2020)

*Day #14
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Ran 45m

@TheSillyPuppy : Oh there's no way I could do that many squats haha. I'm actually not doing that many squats per day, as I'm focusing on form and quality over quantity. I have difficulty activating my glutes and hamstrings since my quads are disproportionately strong in comparison, so I limit my reps to avoid instinctively falling into bad habits. I've found that Bulgarian split squats actually get a lot of back-leg activation for me, so I tend to prefer them over traditional squats until I build up the muscles.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 9, 2020)

@Miss Misty, exercises that work muscles that we don't normally work in everyday movements, like Bulgarian split squats, are so good.  And yes, form >>> quantity when it comes to exercising -- always!


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 9, 2020)

*Day 27
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Leg day with some core. I filmed myself doing the squats and my form is terrible and it's a lot of the reason why my lower back hurts the next day. So trying to fine some other safer exercises to do to strength my hamstrings, squads, and glutes before attempting to squat again. BF said walking lunges are good but I don't feel the burn even with weights. I tried the split squat for the first time after doing some walking lunges and they are a lot more effective.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 10, 2020)

*Day # 1 *
*Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Did a short mix of everything: leg presses, chest presses, russian twists, superman lifts, heep taps and 20 mins on the cross trainer.*
Short Term Goal: *to get back into working out at least 3-4 times a week, I'm only going once or twice right now*
(Very) Long Term Goal:* to lose at least 20 kg (have lost 7 kg so far!)


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 11, 2020)

*Day 28
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *abs and core. 

*Day 29
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *arms day and stretched afterwards. Definitely want to invest in an adjustable standing desk in the long term; my posture while sitting at my desk while working from home is atrocious. DX


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 11, 2020)

So days got a little messed up and it bothers me enough that I'm going to try to fix it. 
*Day 28
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Long walk to Target. It's 2 miles of just walking to and from the store. Got 10k+ steps

*Day 29
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Got to 10k+ steps on my fitbit again. Did split squats, planks, and some upper body


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 12, 2020)

*Day #15
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I missed working out yesterday due to family commitments, so I ran 45m today to make up for it.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 13, 2020)

I forgot what day i'm on oopsie
But i've been doing We Cheer 2 all week.

Decided to make a new goal instead of just excersising and eating healthier.
*Long-Term Goal: *Get stronger (everywhere), I will no longer be called weak by my friends.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 14, 2020)

*Day 30
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day

*Day 31
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Long walk. Got 12k steps today!


----------



## Elov (Sep 14, 2020)

Day 9 (9/11) - ran w4d3 of c25k

Day 10 - worked out glutes, lunges, dips, arms. Ran w5d1 of c25k


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 14, 2020)

*Day #11-12
Workout Summary: *Started to do a reverse-workout. Pretty much what it is, is that you don't put any effort into lifting the object and you put all of your effort on bringing it down.

*Day #13
Workout Summary: *I walked a _lot _today.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 14, 2020)

*Day #16
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 50m


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 14, 2020)

*Days 30-31
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest day. Usual weekend chores and chilled on the deck for some sunlight. 

*Day 32
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *chest day. Also stretched for 10 minutes afterwards. Had a headache due to sleeping super late last night, so it was a struggle to get through today, but I'm glad I powered through the workout.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 15, 2020)

*Day 33
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *leg day in the morning before work. Got hungry soon afterwards for whatever reason (I don't eat until noon usually); hopefully, my coworkers didn't hear my stomach growling. XD


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 15, 2020)

*Day 32
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day

*Day 33
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Leg and some core today. I need to work on my disciple more cause I'm starting to slip. Or do super light mini exercise throughout the day so I'm not just sitting all day during and after work.


----------



## Elov (Sep 16, 2020)

Day # 11
Workout/Rest Day Summary: Benched and squatted, glute hamraises, glute ham sit ups, rows, and ran c25k w5d2 afterwards. I’m honestly starting to see some serious definition in my arms. And I all around just look stronger now. I never thought I would see this much muscle on myself, and I feel like I’m just getting started! I never exercised in my life prior to this, so I never even dreamed of being a physically strong woman, but now I kinda wanna go for that! I’m really excited for the months to come!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 16, 2020)

*Day 34
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *back and shoulders before work, stretching after work. It's nice to get the endorphins going before work!


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 17, 2020)

*Day 34
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day

*Day 35
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *2 levels of ringfit. Planks and split squalts are going to be part of every workout/ringfit play session from now on.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 17, 2020)

*Day 14-15:
Workout Summary: *More walking.
*Day 16-17:
Workout Summary: *Started planking, doing some push-ups, and hand exercises. And more walking.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 18, 2020)

*Day #17
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Did some squats (split squats, 10 each leg) and some side leg raises. Not much, but it's what I was able to squeak in while watching a football game after everyone else went to bed lol


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 18, 2020)

*Day #18
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 50m (or more accurately, 40m + 10m after getting interrupted partway through)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 18, 2020)

*Day #18:
Workout Summary: *Pretty much what I've been doing all week.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 18, 2020)

*Day 35
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *inadvertent rest day. Woke up past my alarm and worked some overtime. 

*Day 36
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *arms day. Increased my number of reps per set until I get a heavier set of dumbbells.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 18, 2020)

*Day 36
Workout/Rest Day Summary: * Rest day for me. 

@TheSillyPuppy Are you getting the dumbbells where you just add/remove the plates? I have those and I just need to buy more plates.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 18, 2020)

@Sharksheep The pairs I have now (2, 3, 5, and 8-lbs) are regular dumbbells. I'll definitely consider investing in adjustable ones once I've moved out of my parents' place. ^^


----------



## Elov (Sep 19, 2020)

*Day # 12
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Was pretty bummed out because I couldn't do my morning workout because the place I go to was closed.
Ate takeout because I was so upset lmao.  But then later in the evening my husband and I did a quick workout at home: 10lb dumbbells (the only ones we currently have lol) 5x10 curls, hammer curls, wings, tricep extensions, shoulder press & 5x20 situps. Afterwards I visited my mom, and ran around her neighborhood and completed c25k w5d3, which consists of me nonstop running for 20 minutes straight. I have never ran that long without stopping in my life, and I had energy to spare! I decided to sprint for the last 20 seconds, I'm super proud of myself despite running at a snails pace. I can't wait to eventually complete the program, and hopefully work on improving my speed.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 19, 2020)

*Day #19
Workout Summary: *Rest day.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 19, 2020)

*Day 37
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest day for me. Stretched for 10 minutes.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 21, 2020)

*Day 37
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day again

*Day 38
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Long walk to get food from a resturant that I haven't been too since last year. About 4 miles round trip. 
Did a full body work out. Today was a good workout I just wish I wasn't pressed for time so I can get a few more exercise in.


----------



## Elov (Sep 21, 2020)

*Day #13
Workout Summary: *5x10 goblet squats 15lb weight, dumbbell chest press 5x6-10 15 & 20lb weights. One arm lat pull down 5x10 each side. Kettlebell sumo squat 5x10. 3x10 crunches. Ran c25k w6d1 right afterwards. The run really sucked because of all the squats, but I pushed through it.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 22, 2020)

*Day 39
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *One level of ringfit with increase difficulty. Did some planks

*Day 40
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 22, 2020)

*Day 38
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest day.

*Day 39
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *changing things up. Starting a new five-day dumbbell/bodyweight routine. Did push moves for a full-body routine.

*Day 40
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Pull moves for a full-body routine.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 22, 2020)

I managed to do a Ring Fit session on Sunday and today. Worked up a good sweat! It's the most fun I've had exercising for sure. Hopefully I can get 1 or 2 more in this week.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 23, 2020)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I managed to do a Ring Fit session on Sunday and today. Worked up a good sweat! It's the most fun I've had exercising for sure. Hopefully I can get 1 or 2 more in this week.



I swear Ring Fit just gets more fun the more levels you play but is still hard. It's a different kind of hard for me compared to my regular workouts. I just increase the difficult by one level and I need to change the settings so I finish the set when the enemy is defeated.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 23, 2020)

*Day #18
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran for an hour (and rescued two baby snake friends who were trying to sunbathe in the road)


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 24, 2020)

*Day #20-25:
Workout Summary: *More walking, planking, and push-ups. I find that I can walk a bit longer than I usually can now.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 26, 2020)

*Day 41
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Tried some home workout videos but I didn't really like them. I should watch them before trying them because they became a waste of time since I had to do the low impact versions so I didn't bother my downstairs neighbors. I think I'm going to stick with my specific set of exercises.

*Day 42
Workout/Rest Day Summary*: Rest day

*Day 43
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Most abs and lower body today. Can almost do a body weight squat with good form but my ankle mobility is bad so my lower body curves at the bottom of the squat. Going to work on that. If anyone got recommendation for low impact lower abs that would be great. Try to focus on strengthen lower abs and lower back since those are my biggest weak points right now.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 27, 2020)

*Day 44
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* More abs and working on ankle stability and mobility. Did a lot of walking today and shopped for grocery.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 27, 2020)

*Day 45
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 2 mile walk, did ringfit for 18 active minutes. Failed a boss level because I didn't have enough healing items


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 27, 2020)

*Days 41-43
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *core - upper-body - lower-body focuses on each respective day. 

*Days 44-45
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest day. Walked around the neighbourhood.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 28, 2020)

*Day #19
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran an hour (and helped two more baby snake friends avoid getting run over - they're everywhere this fall)


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 28, 2020)

*Day 46
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *full-body push exercises. Working out was the only time I started to feel awake today. Gotta commit to sleeping on schedule (lights out by 11 PM).


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

*Day #26-29:
Workout Summary: *Walking, dancing, and push-ups.

*Day #30
Workout Summary: *Push-ups, walking, jumping jacks, and i'm going to use the exercise bike later. Trying to find something that will actually help me :, )


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 29, 2020)

*Day 47
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* full-body pull exercises. 

@DinosaurDumpster, I hope you don't mind me asking -- what kind of dancing have you been doing? c:


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 29, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> *Day 47
> Workout/Rest Day Summary:* full-body pull exercises.
> 
> @DinosaurDumpster, I hope you don't mind me asking -- what kind of dancing have you been doing? c:


You're fine lol

Sometimes I do the choreography to some of my favorite songs and others...
_i just go ham and it feels like a workout lol_


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 29, 2020)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> You're fine lol
> 
> Sometimes I do the choreography to some of my favorite songs and others...
> _i just go ham and it feels like a workout lol_



Aww, hehe, dance is a really fun form of cardio that doesn't feel like you're doing cardio. I haven't done dance cardio in a long time because I lived in apartments for university, so I didn't want to disturb neighbours. You've inspired me to give it another go this weekend! ^^


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

*Day 46
Workout/Rest Day Summary*: Rest day

*Day 47
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Light workout today. Mostly just planks and other core workouts. Need to go to bed more consistently and not take naps during the weekdays.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 30, 2020)

*Day #31
Workout Summary: *Rest day. never have felt so sore ;v;


----------



## itsjustlew (Sep 30, 2020)

Day #1 of posting
Workout/Rest Day Summary: I worked out yesterday on the treadmill and lifting light weights because I haven't done it in months 
Short term goal: Make time to workout often
Long term goal: Get more fit and lose weight off my face and waist mostly


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 1, 2020)

*Day 48
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 2 levels of ring fit. About 20 minutes. Did some planks


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 3, 2020)

*Day 49
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day

*Day 50
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day but I did go on a short walk


----------



## Miss Misty (Oct 3, 2020)

I've been forgetting to post P:

*Day #20
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 30m

*Day #21
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day.

*Day #22
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran an hour


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2020)

just started a new exercise regiment that will hopefully allow me to burn belly fat. I do have set times for these so that the whole thing lasts about 10 min but for now I just do each one as long as possible.

heres what I'm doing:
Plank
Side Plank
Knee-to-Elbow
Russian Twists
Alt. Oblique Crunch
Heel Touches
Toe Taps
Flutter Kicks
Reverse Cruches
Double Leg Lifts
Plank

just tried it today and I'm definitely feeling the burn. my lower abdomen feels like it's on fire lol. I can do each one of these for about 20-30 seconds right now. I can hold a plank for 20 seconds but no longer. I'm gonna do this 4 days a week, alternating on and off days (both days on the weekend), and hopefully I start to feel better soon!

I'm also doing some stretches/yoga to loosen up before I exercise. plus im just so tired of my muscles being tight all the time. 

If anyone has a good stretch/yoga regiment let me know, I'm interested in doing a sort of "full body" stretch.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 5, 2020)

*Day 51-52
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day. Didn't do anything Saturday and had intentions of working out on Sunday but I also forgot to do laundry. 

*Day 53
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Full body to make up the last 3 days of rests. Lots of core stuff. I lost some progress but that's to be expected since I'm not that strong to begin with but I was able to do reverse crunches a little easier than before. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> just started a new exercise regiment that will hopefully allow me to burn belly fat. I do have set times for these so that the whole thing lasts about 10 min but for now I just do each one as long as possible.
> 
> heres what I'm doing:
> Plank
> ...



There's a flexibilty subreddit that has a beginner full body stretching routine with progressions in their FAQ and a video to follow along. From what I remember it's like 30 minutes long and it's more of a rest day routine and not something to combine with an hour workout. It's a very static stretching routine and not something you want to do for a warm up and not something you want to do when you are tired cause your form will suffer.

Find some dynamtic warm up routines to get your heart pumping. I tried Chloe Ting warm up for the 2020 2-week shread and I think it's fine as a warm up. It's about 6 minutes long. 

For the muscles being tight all of the time it's something you have to address throughout the day and not just during workout time. If you sit all day, having a reminder to get up every 1-2 hours and walk around your home and drink some water is good if you don't do that already. There's some very low impact excerises/stretches you can do during your break. I have a desk job so I try to walk around and focus on standing straight to keep good posture.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> If you sit all day, having a reminder to get up every 1-2 hours and walk around your home and drink some water is good if you don't do that already.


I don't have to worry abt that cause I can sit still for anything lol, I'm almost always up moving around. I've just been doing like regular stretches and some yoga stuff. still kinda sore but I'm gonna pick up my routine again tomorrow.

also appreciate the recommendations, ill have to check them out.


----------



## Miss Misty (Oct 7, 2020)

*Day #23
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 45m

*Day #24
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I had to run a ton of errands so it was a forced rest day.

*Day #25
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran 50m

I need to get back into doing anaerobic stuff but it's just so cold. When I'm not running, I don't want to be out from under the blankets


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 7, 2020)

Ahhh, I've been really dropping the ball with record-keeping after work. I hope I don't mess up my indexing... 

*Days 48-50
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* core - lower-body - upper-body workouts. 

*Days 51-53
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest days.

*Days 54-55
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *pull - push workouts. Getting back into the routine of working out first thing in the morning before work so I can spend more quality time with my parents and S/O after work.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 7, 2020)

*Day 54
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day

*Day 55
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Full body again. Not as intense as Monday since I'm still a little sore. Need to play ringfit and do some more cardio on between weight training days.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 8, 2020)

Day 32-39:
Workout Summary: Rest day, leg was still sore.

from here i won't be posting. not motivated to do anything as i'm having a really hard time atm.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 8, 2020)

@DinosaurDumpster, if you need to chat, my inbox is open. Just saw your post elsewhere; I'm so sorry for your loss. ;_;

*Day 56
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* rest day. Made the conscious choice to sleep in a bit this morning. Will be making up this missed day on Saturday!


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 11, 2020)

*Day # *?? (I don't really keep count haha)
*Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Today I couldn't go to the gym, so I did a home workout. Did lots of weight bag exercises for the legs; lunges, squats and pickups/throws. Did various exercises with my dumbbells for arms. I increased the reps on everything since my dumbbells are only 2kg ones. Did some russian twists, superman lifts and heel taps. Even though I think I do a lot of leg workouts, I found today particularly hard and my legs are already sore for some reason xD Perhaps I should work on more weight training for my legs because it felt pretty challenging, but also accomplishing. 
*Short Term Goal: *One of my older short term goals of losing 5kg within 3-4 months has already been reached; I have now lost almost 9 kg since July! In the meantime, I still want to keep up with working out at least 3 times a week.
*Long Term Goal:* Adjust to a new diet (once I have an appointment with my dietician!) and continue to work on weight loss


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 11, 2020)

*Day 56
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day

*Day 57
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Full body again but with more focus on the lower body. I need to adjust the weights and probably buy some 5lb dumbbells so I don't have to keep changing the plates.

*Day 58
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day

*Day 59
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *2 rounds of ring fit. I increased the difficulty by one but I need to increase it a bit more.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 12, 2020)

*Day 57
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* lower body. 

*Day 58
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest day.

*Day 59
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *upper body. Making up for missing Thursday's workout.

*Day 60
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *push exercises that target the full body. Felt the burn from yesterday's make-up routine in my pecs.


----------



## Miss Misty (Oct 12, 2020)

*Day #26
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran an hour, nonstop (honestly wasn't as bad as I was expecting; I got bored before I got tired)


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 14, 2020)

*Day 61
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *pull exercises for the full body.

*Day 62
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest day. Did a heckin' snooze this morning. Making it up on Saturday!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 14, 2020)

*Days #40-44
Workout Summary: *Rest days.

*Day #45
Workout Summary: *Started breakdancing today. It's a workout for me, a fun workout though.


----------



## Miss Misty (Oct 15, 2020)

*Day #27
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Ran an hour


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 16, 2020)

*Day 60-61
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest days 

*Day 62
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Exercise for about 30 minutes. Increase the weights by 5lb.

*Day 63-64
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest days. Bad week at work and feeling a little sick. I'll update if I decide to exercise later tonight but don't plan on it right now.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 16, 2020)

@Sharksheep, I hope you get to catch up on resting up this weekend and wish you a speedy recovery.   

*Day 63
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *unintentional rest day. Did more of a heckin' snooze. Approaching winter => not wanting to leave the comfort and warmth of bed. Winter is really my only complaint about living in Canada. XD 

*Day 64
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *lower body focus and stretching afterwards.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 19, 2020)

*Day 65
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day again.

*Day 66
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Proper full body day with the new weights.

*Day 67
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Ringfit for about 45 minutes. Was still sore from yesterday and probably be sore again tomorrow.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Oct 22, 2020)

*Day 65
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *lower-body focus.

*Days 66-68
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *rest days. Been sleeping too late to wake up to my alarm. 

*Day 69
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *core workout and stretching.  

*Day 70
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *upper-body focus.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 24, 2020)

*Day 69
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day
*
Day 70
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Upper body and core

*Day 71-72
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* rest days
*
Day 73
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Lower body and core. Going to start foam rolling my back everyday and try to do 6 sets of planks everyday so I can try to progress further. I want to be able to start doing walking planks again but I need more stability and strength in my shoulders and wrists.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 27, 2020)

*Day 74
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. I did do my planks

*Day 75
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. Did planks

*Day 76
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Dumbbell bench press -3 sets of 10 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 7 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 10. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 10 (15lb). Some ankle/balance strengthing exercises. Full plank - 1 set of 3 (40s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (40s)


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 29, 2020)

*Day 77
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day. Did not do planks today

*Day 78
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 2 sets of 3 planks for 40s. Lunges and squats. I did not keep track of the weights because I was just trying to correct my form. Reverse crunches.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 2, 2020)

Did 30 minutes of cardio today. Trying to stick to a weekly workout plan of Cardio-Break-Cardio-Break-HIIT, urgh.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 2, 2020)

Today is one of those days where I am too done with reality to match this post up with my accountability spreadsheet, lol.

*Day 81
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *push exercises for the whole body. Winter is coming, gahhhh...


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 3, 2020)

*Day 79-81
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day. Focused a lot on the egg hunt.

*Day 82
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Mostly upper body and a little of core. Did some other smaller core exercises that's not listed here because I'm not very consistant with performing them. I also just realized I forgot to do on exercise I normally do everyday
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (42s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (42s).
Dumbbell bench press -3 sets of 10 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 7 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 10. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 10 (15lb). Some ankle/balance strengthing exercises.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 3, 2020)

Today is my rest day and my muscles are sore.


----------



## Radio (Nov 3, 2020)

I did way too intense yoga yesterday and now my hamstrings are angy. Time to pull a rest day or two before continuing zzzzz


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 3, 2020)

*Day 83
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Leg day and a little of core. Did some other smaller core exercises that's not listed here because I'm not very consistant with performing them. I also just realized I forgot to do on exercise I o
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (42s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (42s). I did not do these well. My arms could not hold me up for some of the reps.
Walking lunges 3 sets of 10 reps (30lb). Some variant of the squat, it's not a full squat but I can't do it with good form and I don't want to stress my lower back. 3 sets of 10. Body weight and 10lb.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 4, 2020)

A new day, a new round of 30 minute cardio.  So far so good, not looking forward to tabata though.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 5, 2020)

Rest day. My muscles aren't exactly sore but I can feel them.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 7, 2020)

*Day 84
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest Day

*Day 85
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Mostly upper body and a little of core. Did some other smaller core exercises that's not listed here because I'm not very consistant with performing them. I also just realized I forgot to do on exercise I normally do everyday
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (42s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (42s).
Dumbbell bench press -3 sets of 10 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 7 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 10. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 10 (15lb). Some ankle/balance strengthing exercises. 

*Day 86
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Leg day and a little of core. Did some other smaller core exercises that's not listed here because I'm not very consistant with performing them. 
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (42s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (42s). I did not do these well. I might switch these to be done my rest days and arm days only. Reverse crunches 3 sets of 15
Walking lunges 3 sets of 10 reps (30lb). squat variant 3 sets of 10 (10lb)


----------



## AnnRogers (Nov 7, 2020)

Cardio training is a very cool idea. As I understand it, this is running, jumping rope, intensive Cycling. I go to the gym to earn the desired shape, that is, to pump up my abs, buttocks, and thighs on my legs. But because I'm overweight, it's hard for me to achieve what I want. I've been training 3 times a week for six months now, but so far I don't see much results. So I thought about trying food supplements, but so far I'm in the process of studying, I think I need to learn more about it. So far, I liked sr9009, I think it suits me best based on what I read in this article https://www.ceasar-boston.org/sr9009-dosage-and-results/. If someone has tried can you tell me if it helped??


----------



## Romaki (Nov 7, 2020)

Busy weekend. I tried to do HIIT yesterday, but got interrupted after 10 minutes. I went for a walk today instead, which ended up being 5km.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2020



AnnRogers said:


> Cardio training is a very cool idea. As I understand it, this is running, jumping rope, intensive Cycling.



As far as I can tell cardio is a very broad term. I've been following this video, which seems like a good starting point.



Spoiler: video


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 9, 2020)

*Day 87
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest Day

*Day 88
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I intended to workout but I kept putting it off and getting distracted by other things but it's too late to workout and still go to bed at a reasonable time. I don't do a lot of walking these days but we really needed groceries. So my very light exercise for today and also had to drag what felt like 40lb grocery cart up two flights of stairs.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 9, 2020)

Cardio check  Also walked yesterday again, this time 2.5 km so not as much.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 9, 2020)

*Day 89
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Upper body and core.
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (43s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (43s). Slowly increasing the length of time. It never gets easier.
Dumbbell bench press -3 sets of 12 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 10 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 15. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 11 (15lb). Suitcase carry 1 set of 3 for each side for 1 minute with 15lb.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 11, 2020)

Another day of cardio done.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 11, 2020)

*Day 90
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Leg day and a little of core. There were more exercises but I can't remember what they are called off the top of my head. balance training
Reverse crunches 3 sets of 15
Walking lunges 3 sets of 10 reps (30lb).

*Day 91
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest Day


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 11, 2020)

Oh wow I really slacked on posting here   Anyway, in the mean time it got cold so I switched to working out inside on the elliptical. It's sort of a "smart" one with built-in workouts that adjust the resistance on the go in minute long phases. Each phase has a recommended speed and it'll give you an up arrow if you need to go faster or a down arrow if you need to go slower.

*Day #28
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 13 "steps" in a row at or above the recommended speed on the Aerobic 3 workout. I also did 10 Romanian deadlifts with 5lb dumbbells


----------



## Romaki (Nov 12, 2020)

Rest day, back pain.  Hopefully it's gone by tomorrow, otherwise I'll move my next sesh to the weekend.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

*Day 92
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Upper body
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (45s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (45s). Slowly increasing the length of time.
Dumbbell bench press - 3 sets of 12 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 10 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 15. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 12 (15lb). Body weight half squats - 3 sets of 10


----------



## Romaki (Nov 13, 2020)

No problem this morning, so I managed to complete a HIIT workout!


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 13, 2020)

*Day #29
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 14 "steps" on Aerobic 3 + 11  5lb Romanian deadlifts

My god running outside all summer does not translate to the elliptical at all. I noticed running was way easier after I did the elliptical all winter last winter, but I was not expecting to have to basically start from 0 on it after running all summer.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 15, 2020)

Went back and fixed dates. Bad copy paste errors.
*Day 93
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Leg day and a little of core.
Body weight half squats. 4 sets of 10
Reverse crunches 3 sets of 15
Walking lunges 3 sets of 10 reps (30lb).
Other random exercises

*Day 94
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest Day. Did a target run and got over 10k steps according to my fitbit which doesn't happen much these days.


----------



## oranje (Nov 15, 2020)

Day 1-

30 minutes on the treadmill, using the Couch to 5K App. Did start a few weeks prior,  but started over to day 1 of the app after two weeks of not exercising.


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 16, 2020)

*Day #30
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 12 "steps" on Aerobic 3

It happened. I stalled out. I completed the workout but I thought I was going to throw up doing it. I'm looking back at my logs (that I kept on my phone) last year and wondering how on earth I managed to make consistent progress on _harder_ programs.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 17, 2020)

I've been slacking these last two days and didn't feel like pushing my limit.
*Day 95
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Upper body
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (45s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (45s). 
Dumbbell bench press - 3 sets of 12 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 10 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 15. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 12 (15lb). Body weight half squats - 3 sets of 10 

*Day 96
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Leg day and a little of core.
Body weight half squats. 3 sets of 10
Reverse crunches 3 sets of 15
Walking lunges 3 sets of 10 reps (30lb).
Other random exercises


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2020)

I gave up on my workout temporarily cause school is a ***** and I didn't have the energy or motivation to work on it. now that the semester is starting to wind down I can get back to it!

Started a similar but new fitness regiment yesterday. I want to mainly target my core, but also my arms and thighs. Here's what I'm doing right now:
Plank (current record is 37 seconds)
Knee Push-ups (current record is 12)
Sit-ups (current record is 6, just started this yesterday and boy do my lower abdominal muscles hurt lol)
30-day thigh slimming challenge 
30-day abs challenge

the latter two I'm just giving a go since they go from 15 reps per exercise on the first day all the way up to 45 reps on the final day, increasing by one each day so it's a nice steady pace. I'm hoping that they actually do something for me, because I would love to slim and strengthen my core as well as build up upper body strength. I don't have any equipment to work with so I just have to work with my body's resistance for now.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 19, 2020)

can i join! i wanna be more accountable, i work out every second day! i don't like working out everyday bc i'm also on a limited diet and i don't have the energy a lot of the time lol

anyways i used my resistance bands, i did
30 standing leg abductions 
30 standing hip extentions 
30 bicep curls 
30 standing hamstring 
30 overhead outward push
30 lying bent leg abductions 
30 leg curls 
30 scapular retractions
30 lying lateral raises

i really enjoy my resistance bands but i think i might go down to the easier resistance because i'm just starting and i felt like i wasn't strong enough yet for more resistance, also i'm in a lot of pain but in weird places that i didn't think i worked on so idk how well i'm doing this 

i also want to run more, i used to be able to do a 5k but even that's too tough now, i think i will maybe run on the days i don't work out at home


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 19, 2020)

*Day #30
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 15 "steps" on Aerobic 3 + 12 5lb Romanian deadlifts

I was feeling much better, and I powered through and got back up to where I should have been!


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2020)

Been busy playing ACNH, but still did my routine. Monday was as usual, on wednesday I did HIIT because I had no time. Today I decided to follow a 15 minute cardio low impact video that had no intervalls/breaks. I consider doing that daily because I don't want to gain more muscles yet.


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 20, 2020)

*Day #31
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 19 "steps" on Aerobic 3 + 14 5lb Romanian deadlifts

I felt really good & powered through quite a few chunks (then again they weren't asking much in those sections I don't think.)


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 20, 2020)

I had some days off work and got lazy in the middle of my mini vacation but I got back to it. Just in time for the 100th day since I started tracking. Well probably close 100 since I might have missed counted somewhere but this is probably the most consistent I've ever been at working out at home.

*Day 97-99
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day/Lazy days. Did get around to doing some chores so I wasn't a complete couch potato

*Day 100
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Upper body
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (45s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (45s).
Dumbbell bench press - 3 sets of 12 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 10 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 15. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 12 (15lb). Body weight half squats - 3 sets of 10
Suit case carry - 3 sets for 1 minute for each side


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 22, 2020)

*Day 101
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Leg day.
Body weight half squats. 3 sets of 15
Reverse crunches 3 sets of 16
Walking lunges 3 sets of 7 reps (30lb).


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 23, 2020)

*Context:* I’ve done Karate from 10-18 and Aikido from 16-23 now, and still do Aikido.  Unfortunately the place I go to is closed for now because of the pandemic, so I can’t go there right now.
*Day 1
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Did some circuit work, planks, stretches, crunches, pushups, and weights.
*Short Term Goal:* Be able to do everything listed above with ease.
*Long Term Goal:* Have defined, bigger muscles in my arms, legs, and elsewhere.
*Details: *I hadn’t exercised in awhile, so I’m worn out.  I did manage to hold my planks for full minutes without letting my legs hit the ground.  I was going to do cardio as well, but I think I would pass out if I did, so I’m calling it a day.


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 23, 2020)

*Day #32
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 20 "steps" on Aerobic 3 + 16 5lb Romanian deadlifts

One of the larger dumbbells seems to have walked off. I'll need to find that since I want to step up on those soon.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)

*Day 2
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Had a rest day because my arm and core muscles are sore as hell from yesterday.  Did some stretches and had a protein shake, but that’s about it.  Looking forward to exercising again soon.


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 24, 2020)

I've been staying fairly fit and active for the past few years.
Started at about 200 lbs as a base weight, and I'm down to anywhere between 132-137 lbs on any given day.
I live on a mountain, so I walk it when the weather is warm, I have a gym membership where I got to lift and swim, and at him, I tend to do leg focused workouts and a small yoga routine. I'm at the point now where I'm searching for yoga classes or something else fitness oriented so I could turn it into a group activity. Wish my luck as I try to make my way down to 125 lbs with mostly muscle!


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 25, 2020)

*Day 102-103:
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *double rest day
*Day 104
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Made poor choices and worked out really late so had to rush it. But it means I'll have Thanksgiving day as a rest day and it's back to normal routine hopefully
Upper body
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (45s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (45s).
Dumbbell bench press - 3 sets of 12 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 10 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 20. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 12 (15lb). Body weight half squats - 3 sets of 15


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2020)

*Day 3
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Another rest day because my muscles are still sore.  Had another plant-based protein shake and did some stretches.  I’ll be exercising again on Friday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Miss Misty (Nov 25, 2020)

*Day #33
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical.

Today was a baaad day so I just went through the motions. In all honesty, I should have just called it a rest day, but I knew I wasn't going to want to workout tomorrow after Thanksgiving.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 26, 2020)

So I had been working out almost every day for a few years, but when I started going to the chiropractor for back pain last week, I had to completely stop all of that. However, today she gave me some stretching exercises I could do. So I guess I'll just be doing those for a while, but I plan to eventually work my way back up to doing full work-outs once the doctor gives me the okay.

*Day # 1
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed all of the stretches my doctor suggested. I'm allowed to do them once per day. The first stretch is holding each knee to my chest for 7 seconds. Then I angle each knee towards the opposite shoulder and hold for 7 seconds. Then I sit with my ankle resting on the opposite knee and press down on my raised knee for 7 seconds. So far I've experienced no pain while doing these so I'm hoping the doctor will let me increase the daily repetitions soon.*
Short Term Goal: *Get my back in shape so I can return to my regular work-outs.*
Long Term Goal: *I'd really like to lose about 20 pounds or so.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 26, 2020)

*Day 4
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Last rest day before I exercise again.  My muscles aren’t feeling sore anymore and I’m back to full strength.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 27, 2020)

*Day # 2
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed a single daily repetition of all of the stretches my doctor suggested. Still no pain and I was able to bring my knees closer to my body today.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2020)

*Day 5
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Went and exercised for awhile.  Worked on my upper body today by using both machines and weights.  Now my arms are sore, but it was worth it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 29, 2020)

*Day # 3
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I forgot to do my stretches yesterday, so we'll call it a rest day.

*Day # 4
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed two repetitions of all of the stretches my doctor suggested. Still no pain and it felt good to stretch out my back so I made the executive decision to double up after missing a day yesterday.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2020)

*Day 6-7:
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Double rest day until I exercise again tomorrow.  My arms are starting to feel better.  Did a couple stretches and had a plant-based protein shake.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 30, 2020)

*Day # 5
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed a single daily repetition of all of the stretches my doctor suggested. I go back to the doctor tomorrow and will ask about increasing this since it seems to help and causes me no pain.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2020)

*Day 8
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Did leg day and got a lot accomplished.  Now I’m sore all over, but that’s fine because it means I’m getting stronger.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 1, 2020)

*Day # 6
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed two daily repetitions of all of the stretches my doctor suggested. Each day I think I'm feeling the benefits more.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 1, 2020)

*Day #34
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 21 "steps" on Aerobic 3. 16 5lb Romanian deadlifts.

Well between the holidays and being sick, I decided to just take the weekend off. Again, I powered through to get back to where I should have been though. Meant to post this yesterday because it was done yesterday, but I got busy.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 2, 2020)

*Day # 7
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I forgot to post this yesterday, but I completed two daily repetitions of all of the stretches my doctor suggested. I did one set of stretches around lunchtime and another before bed.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 2, 2020)

*Day #35
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 23 "steps" on Aerobic 3.

I had a wonky day and I was midway through the workout before I remembered that I hadn't eaten anything at all. Oops.


----------



## Fjoora (Dec 2, 2020)

Went to the gym today. Pushed myself as hard as I usually do. 
I'm really looking forward to the gains I'm going to achieve, and wish I could get there faster.
I wanna be a fitness goddess.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 3, 2020)

*Day # 8
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed two full repetitions of all of the stretches my doctor suggested. I did them both late tonight, but I think it's better when I spread them out so I'll keep that in mind going forward. I just got really busy with work today and didn't think about doing them until later.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2020)

*Days 9-11
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Triple rest day as both my legs and arms were sore, and I was dealing with a lot.  I’ll be going back to the gym tomorrow to exercise again.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 3, 2020)

*Day #36
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Shoveled a foot of snow out of the driveway. Yes, I'm counting that lmao


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 3, 2020)

*Day # 9
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed two full repetitions of all of the stretches my doctor suggested. This time I did one set during my morning break and the second set at night.


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 4, 2020)

*Day 105-110
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*  Rest week. Got busy, sick, and lazy. Not necessary in that order and most of the time a combination of all three. 
*Day 111
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I didn't have to deviate so much from normal since I only took a weekish off instead of a few months. Had to do a few less reps but that's ok. Got to get back on a horse and continue the journey instead of thinking of it as "starting over".
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (45s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (45s). I did give up on the last few seconds of these.
Dumbbell bench press - 3 sets of 15 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 9 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 20. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 10 (15lb). Body weight half squats - 3 sets of 10


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 4, 2020)

*Day #37
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on the elliptical, and I made it through all 30 steps on Aerobic 3.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2020)

*Day 12
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Worked on upper body and my arms today using machines and weights.  Had a protein shake and some mashed potatoes afterwards.


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 4, 2020)

*Day 112
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 
Reverse crunches 3 sets of 10
Walking lunges 3 sets of8 reps (30lb).
Did some stretching today for hamstring and hip flexors.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 5, 2020)

*Day # 10
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I only had time for one set of stretches today as I was very busy. But the doctor did say that if I did the stretches twice a day for a few days in a row with no pain, then I could go ahead and up it to three times a day.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 6, 2020)

*Day # 11
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed two sets of the recommended stretches for my back today, once this afternoon and again at night. I held each of the stretches a few seconds longer during the second set.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 7, 2020)

*Day # 12
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed two sets of the recommended stretches for my back today, once this afternoon and again at night. I'm still not feeling any pain, so I'll probably be increasing this to three times a day tomorrow.


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 7, 2020)

*Day 113
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest week. Got busy, sick, and lazy. Not necessary in that order and most of the time a combination of all three.
*Day 114
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *
Did 2 mile walk. Got 11k steps according to the fitbit.
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (45s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (45s).
Dumbbell bench press - 3 sets of 15 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 7 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 20. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 10 (15lb).


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 7, 2020)

*Day #38
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. First 4 steps on Weight Loss 1.

I need to start working out more often, I'm starting to gain weight


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 8, 2020)

*Day # 13
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed three sets of the recommended stretches for my back today. I did one set mid-morning, one set in the early evening, and the final set late at night.


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 8, 2020)

*Day 115
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Reverse crunches - 2 sets of 20. Bath tub stopped draining so I just stopped so I didn't get too sweaty before I went to bed.
*Day 116
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*
Rest day


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 8, 2020)

*Day #39
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Did Day 1 of the Zombies Run Home Front missions, also did some extra Bulgarian split squats (10 each leg)


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 9, 2020)

*Day # 14
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed all three sets of the recommended stretches for my back today. I did one set in the morning, one set in the early evening, and the final set late at night.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 9, 2020)

*Day #40
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 8 steps of Weight Loss 1.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 10, 2020)

*Day # 15
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I went back to the chiropractor today and was given three new stretches that I could add to my routine, which is good because doing the same three over and over again was getting too repetitive. In addition to the first three exercises, I can now put my foot up on the bed and hold it there for 15 seconds, put my foot against the base of the wall and lean forward keeping my other leg straight behind me, and do a lunging type of stretch.

Since I was just told to add these stretches late this afternoon, I only did them once tonight. I did the original three stretches three separate times today.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 11, 2020)

*Day # 16
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed all six of the recommended stretches for my back today. I did one set in the morning, one set in the early evening, and the final set late at night.

After doing the one stretch where I rest my foot on the bed, I think I might have pulled something in my left calf because it felt tight the rest of the evening. But that faded before my next repetition and I completed all the stretches with no problems this time.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 11, 2020)

*Day #41
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day. My thighs were k i l l i n g me

*Day #42
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 13 steps of Weight Loss 1.

The elliptical has been rough going, but today was the first day I really felt like I got into a groove with it, so fingers' crossed that can continue.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 12, 2020)

*Day # 17
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I completed all six of the recommended stretches for my back today. I did one set in the morning, one set in the early evening, and the final set late at night.

I also went back to the doctor today and was given another new stretching exercise to do, bringing me up to seven in total. This one is to help my middle back and I was instructed to only do it once per day, but I can do 10 repetitions of 3 seconds on each side during that one time. I did that as soon as I got home today.


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 12, 2020)

*Day 117
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (45s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (45s).
Dumbbell bench press - 3 sets of 15 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 10 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 20. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 10 (15lb).
*Day 118
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*
Rest day

*Day 119
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (45s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (45s).
Stability Ball Leg Curls - 3 sets of 3
Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 20
Walking lunges - 3 sets of 10 

*Day 120
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Rest day unless I find some time to play RingFit that I haven't touched in over a month,


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 13, 2020)

*Day # 18
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I woke up with a lot of back pain again today, so I did the middle back stretches right away to try to loosen up the muscles. It helped a little bit. Then, I did the lower back and leg stretches three times today, in the afternoon, evening, and at night.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 14, 2020)

*Day # 19
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *The same as yesterday, I woke up with a lot of back pain again today, so I did all of my stretches right away to try to loosen up the muscles. Then, I did the lower back and leg stretches two more times today, in the evening and at night.

I've also been icing the painful areas a lot. I go back to the chiropractor tomorrow, so hopefully I can get things straightened out again. This weekend has been rough.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 14, 2020)

*Day #43
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 15 steps on Weight Loss 1.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 15, 2020)

*Day # 20
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Today I started out with the middle back stretches in the morning, then did all of the other recommended stretches three times throughout the rest of the day. More importantly, I went back to the chiropractor and they gave me another massage to ease the tension and soreness caused by the last one. So hopefully I'll see some improvement tonight.


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 15, 2020)

*Day 121
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (50s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (50s).
Dumbbell bench press - 3 sets of 15 (30lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 3 sets of 10 (30lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 10. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 10 (15lb).

*Day 122
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*
Rest day


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 16, 2020)

*Day # 21
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I forgot to post this last night. Yesterday I woke up with less back pain. I did all 6 of my lower back and leg stretches three times, in the afternoon, evening, and at night. I did my middle back stretches twice, in the afternoon and before bed.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 16, 2020)

*Day #44
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 16 steps on Weight Loss 1.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 17, 2020)

*Day # 22
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Today I did all 6 of my lower back and leg stretches three times, in the afternoon, evening, and at night. I did my middle back stretches once around midday.


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 18, 2020)

*Day 123
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*
Rest day 

*Day 124
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*
Full plank - 1 set of 3 (50s). Plank to elbow 1 set of 3 (50s).
Stability Ball Leg Curls - 3 sets of 3
Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 20
Walking lunges - 3 sets of 10 

*Day 125
Workout/Rest Day Summary:*
Dumbbell bench press - 3 sets of 10 (40lb). Dumbbell shoulder press - 1 sets of 8 (30lb), 2 sets of 5 (40lb). Reverse crunches - 3 sets of 20. Standing skull crushers 3 sets of 10 (20lb). Biceps curls 3 sets of 5 (20lb)


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 18, 2020)

*Day # 23
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Today I did all 6 of my lower back and leg stretches three times, in the morning, evening, and at night. I did my middle back stretches once around midday.

That's still all I'm allowed to do for now, so it's feeling very repetitive. I want to do more, but don't want to ignore my chiropractor's advice. At least my back is starting to feel better, so maybe I'll be back to doing other exercises before too long.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 18, 2020)

Day #45
Workout/Rest Day Summary: 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 17 steps on Weight Loss 1.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 19, 2020)

*Day # 24
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I was a bit busy today so I only did my lower back and leg stretches twice instead of three times. I did them after work and late at night. I did my middle back stretches once after work.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 20, 2020)

*Day # 25
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I forgot to post last night, so this is for yesterday. I did all of my lower back and leg stretches three times, once in the afternoon, once in the evening, and once before bed. I did my middle back stretches once in the afternoon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm literally so dumb, I start up an exercise routine and do it for like two weeks, then some big stuff comes up (I had to move out of my dorm and go visit family for thanksgiving in the same week) and I completely forget to do it.

no worries though! I've downloaded a fitness app which will remind me to do exercises every day, not to mention me still doing the daily plank/push-up/sit-up measurement. hopefully this time i dont forget, especially since now im not in school so I can actually do stuff I want to do with no interruptions.

I'm not gonna do these every day, but I can say that yesterday I started working towards building my core/arm strength again. my current goals are to slim my waist and be able to do floor push-ups without using my knees. I'll get there!!


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 20, 2020)

*Day #46
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Did day two of the Zombies Run homefront missions. Air punches, chair dips, and step ups. I'm such a wimp upper-body wise my arms are literally aching ahhh


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 21, 2020)

*Day # 26
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I did all of my lower back and leg stretches three times, once in the afternoon, once in the evening, and once before bed. I did my middle back stretches once when I first woke up.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 21, 2020)

*Day # 27
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I had a hectic day today, so I missed doing my mid-morning/afternoon routine. I did most of my lower back and leg stretches twice, once in the evening, and once before bed. I only did the leg stretches where I have to lift my leg onto the bed once at night. I did my middle back stretches once at the end of the day.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 22, 2020)

*Day #47
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 17 steps of Weight Loss 1. And now that I'm going back, I realize I was off by a minute & needed to go harder today than I did. Whoops.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 23, 2020)

*Day # 28
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I was back to my regular routine today. I did all of my lower back and leg stretches three times, once in the afternoon, once in the evening, and once before bed. I did my middle back stretches once in the evening.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 24, 2020)

*Day # 29
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I did all of my lower back and leg stretches three times, once in the afternoon, once in the evening, and once before bed. I did my middle back stretches once in the afternoon.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 24, 2020)

*Day #48
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 19 steps of Weight Loss 1. Calling it right now, I don't think I'll be doing my Friday workout oops


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 25, 2020)

*Day # 30
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Despite the holiday, I still found time to do my exercises. I did all of my lower back and leg stretches three times, once when I woke up, once after returning from my parents' place, and once before bed. I did my middle back stretches once before bed.

I've noticed that I'm getting more limber. I'm able to pull my legs in closer to my body and hold them on the bed longer with less tension.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 26, 2020)

*Day # 31
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I was feeling very lazy Christmas morning so I skipped my exercises. I did all of my lower back and leg stretches two times today, once in the evening and once before bed. I did my middle back stretches once in the evening.

My back has been feeling quite a bit better, though. So I don't think skipping one set of stretches this one time will hurt anything.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 27, 2020)

*Day # 32
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* I did all of my lower back and leg stretches three times today, once in the afternoon, once in the evening, and once before bed. I did my middle back stretches once in the evening.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 30, 2020)

*Day 49
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 19 steps of Weight Loss 1.

*Day 50
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 20 steps of Weight Loss 1.

Now to inspire myself to work out on New Years Day


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 30, 2020)

I've missed posting for a couple of days but I've literally just been doing the same thing each day since I can't mix things up until my chiropractor tells me I can. But today, I went back for another visit and she did say I could start doing the middle back stretches twice a day instead of once a day now. So hurray for that!

I feel like I want to do so much more, but I realize she's holding me back for my own good so I don't stress out the muscles before they're healed.


----------



## moo_nieu (Dec 31, 2020)

I did about 30 seconds of jumping jacks today.. one of my new year goals is to exercise more though, so I'm posting here to motivate myself :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2021)

quick update! (since I'm too lazy to post everyday lol)

so I've been doing core exercises for almost two weeks now, and just a few days ago I started working on burning leg fat as well as doing lots of full body/leg stretches (Im hoping to be able to put my foot behind my head again xDD)

I can happily say that these hard days of exercise have begun to pay off: when I started doing this, I could only do 6 sit ups. now I can do 15 with no problem (possibly a few more!). I've also started drinking a lot more water and I've been counting calories so I don't go over my 1200 calorie daily allotment.

I also would like to update, that I start out weighing ~183 lbs and now I've been consistently weighing in at 181 so I'm def making some progress! ☺


----------



## Sharksheep (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year Everyone! Some words for the people who might be starting their fitness journey as part of their New Year Resolution or having trouble with maintaining a consistent routine.

I view fitness as an act of self care and not a punishment. So it's important to me to dedicate time out of my week to focus on myself and my body. I have not treat it well all of my life but that's not a good reason to continue bad habits. Life happens. You are sick, you need a mental health day, you had to work long hours at work, you are moving, or you have to study for all your exams and write all of your papers, etc. It's ok if you need to take a break to focus on other aspect of your life. It's a journey and sometimes you get a little lost but the important thing to continue forward.

Fitness is all about the delayed gratification. It's natural that progress is slow. It's ok if you can't go as long or as hard as your last session. It's ok to have to scale back the amount you do. Whatever your goals are, it's important to focus on how you feel and the trends and not the numbers and how you look. 


As for my update:
I've been taking a break due to the holidays, life stuff, and an injury in my arm. My plan is to work out tomorrow depending on how my arm feels.


----------



## Kattea (Jan 2, 2021)

I think I'll start joining you guys for fitness check ins!

Day 1
20 minute moderate yoga session to ease myself back into the routine

Day 2
20 minute easy yoga session focusing mostly on stretching and flexibility


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 4, 2021)

*Day 51
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 22 steps of Weight Loss 1.


----------



## Kattea (Jan 5, 2021)

Day 3
A 20 minute full body hatha flow to wind down for the night

Day 4
A 20 minute freestyle yoga session (didn't feel like following a video today)


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 6, 2021)

*Day 52
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 24 steps of Weight Loss 1.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 6, 2021)

Today the doctor asked how my stretches were going and said that I was ready to move on to doing some of them while laying down instead of sitting. She said that would provide a better stretch now that I've been doing them for a while and my body is getting used to them. It feels like progress to me.


----------



## Kattea (Jan 6, 2021)

Day 5
A 20 minute easy late night yoga session

Day 6
A longer session of 40 minutes, finally getting into the flow


----------



## Peter (Jan 7, 2021)

I got Apple fitness+ to try out since all the gyms are shut in my country and I’m starting to feel restless being on lockdown for so long..

Did 20 mins strength training then 10 mins mindful cooldown stretching. My legs hurt and I burped up some of the veggie soup I had for lunch afterward, but onwards and upwards.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2021)

weighed myself and I can now say that I'm finally starting to see weight loss results. for a while I was hovering around the same weight cause my body was adjusting to building muscle and eating a lot less. 

today I weighed in at 179.0 lbs. still way more than I would like but I'm making progress from weighing over 183!


----------



## ohkat (Jan 8, 2021)

*Day #1
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *20 minutes of low impact fat burning exercises, along with a few weight exercises for the arms.
*Short Term Goal: *Losing 10lbs, dropping down any jean size
*Long Term Goal:* _portion control_, I don't necessarily eat terribly besides eating out way too much but I'd like to cut back on that which will also help the weight loss journey since most foods places aren't typically healthy. Overall it'd be a dream to weigh in at 130-140 or so but I hope for at-least 150.


I'm honestly not really starting out I just can't ever stay motivated, life comes up etc which is okay but I'm hoping checking in here will help keep me a little on the right track. I hope to check in every 5-7 days at-least so that way seeing no progress isn't overwhelming.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 8, 2021)

*Day 53
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through all 30 steps of Weight Loss 1. Onwards to the next program I guess.


----------



## ohkat (Jan 12, 2021)

Day 2 - Set up ring-fit and played just dance a little.
Day 3 - Was too exhausted after work to get anything in, a little disappointed in myself.
Day 4 - 40 minutes of high fat burn routine with weights
Day 5 - My body is so sore today from yesterday that I have no desire to try anything. I may still try to sqeeze in light ring-fit or a few just dance songs for progress sake but its not looking hopeful.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2021)

weighed myself this morning and I'm down to 178.4 (lbs)! for the record, I started around 183.5 so I really like the progress im making! I'll just keep up this diet (maybe add a bit more exercise so I stay active even on my off days) and happily watch myself actually be successful in losing weight for the first time ever!! 


also, in case anyone is wondering what I do in terms of exercise it's basically a combination of these:
Exercise tape targeting abdominal muscles (30 min, 4 times a week)
Low impact aerobics tape (30 min, 4 times a week)
Moderate bicycling (45 min, whenever it isn't freezing outside lol, I unfortunately don't have an indoor bicycle)
Leg stretches (supposed to help achieve splits but I'm just doing it for a good stretch)

I'm also planning on starting another exercise tape (with Jane Fonda lol) which is a light to moderate exercise, that way I'm not doing this high velocity stuff 7 days a week but I'm staying active. and yes, all three of these tapes are from the 80s lol (I'm a sucker for literally anything from the 80s).


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 13, 2021)

*Day 54
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 4 steps of Weight Loss 2. Oooof this is a big step up in difficulty. My mom called mid-workout but I doubt it made an impact tbh because the resistance was at max at that point so I wasn't going very fast anyway lol

*Day 55
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 5 steps of Weight Loss 2.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2021)

weighed an even 178.0 today and I'm really liking this progress


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 15, 2021)

*Day 56
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 6 steps of Weight Loss 2. 

I hate this one. Weight Loss 1 was so easy compared to this.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 17, 2021)

After my visit to the chiropractor yesterday, I was given a couple of new stretches to add to my routine. These focus more on the neck and shoulders because I asked for something to relieve the tension there. I was also shown the Bruggers Relief Position to work on good posture while sitting at my desk all day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2021)

I weighed 177.2 lbs this morning! pretty decent considering I haven't had time to work out lol


----------



## ohkat (Jan 18, 2021)

Days 6-10: 4/5 days I really didn't do anything and thinking back on it is quite disappointing. I want to give myself the benefit of the doubt since I started a third job and was working all three most of the days or out with friends but still really mad at myself. I also was over calorie goals 2/5 days which sucked too. Day 7 I did workout a decent amount but I'm really hoping to do better this week. Hopefully this semester of college classes isn't too stressful.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 18, 2021)

I've been trying to lose weight lately (my goal is to lose around 50 pounds) and so far I've lost 10!
My biggest road block is that I'm addicted to soda, so I've been trying to use water enhancers and such lol

But I'm pretty happy with what I've accomplished so far, so hopefully things keep going well =w=


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 18, 2021)

*Day 57
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 7 steps of Weight Loss 2. This is impossible.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 20, 2021)

*Day 58
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 8 steps of Weight Loss 2.

I've been mentioning that this is hard, but I'll explain why. The program expects you to maintain a certain speed at certain resistance levels. This workout incorporates high resistance levels (up to 10 out of a max of 12) and expects you to maintain higher speeds at those high resistance levels.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jan 21, 2021)

Summary:

I have been working out regullary (3 times a week roughly). I'm trying a workout everyday other day but I think I might change it back to be exercise for 2 days and a rest day again because I'm not progressing as much as I would like. Almost at the 1 minute plank mark. It doesn't get any easier to be honest. It still sucks.

I have 2 non scale victories I want to share. The Target closest to me is about 2 miles round trip walking. Last summer my feet would ache a lot when I get back home but that didn't happen when I went a week ago. I'm about the same weight as I was in the summer and the only thing that I changed was exercising more and doing lunges.

The second one is that last March my fitbit said that my heart rate average was in the mid 50s bpm. SInce covid hit my city I haven't been doing much walking like I normally would or the same intensity of exercise so I was back in the mid 60s bpm in the summer and now it's starting to be in mid 50s again.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 22, 2021)

*Day 59
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 9 steps of Weight Loss 2.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm going to start an exercise class next week, so I'll be able to post what I've done soon in this thread! Yippie! 

However, I did go out on walks for like an hour total, if that counts!


----------



## Balverine (Jan 23, 2021)

I've started making my own carbonated drinks, which has helped a bit with my soda addiction lol
Rose soda is definitely my favorite!

Hopefully his helps a bit with my weight loss goals lol


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 26, 2021)

*Day 60
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 9 steps of Weight Loss 2.


----------



## Peter (Jan 27, 2021)

I set myself a goal this week to work out every day. I feel so sluggish lately from lockdown and being at home, so the workouts are a welcomed break .

I get an hours lunch break so I can only really fit in 30 mins of working out, but I’ve been doing 20 min HIIT workouts with 10 mins of yoga and mindfulness. I’m really enjoying the Apple Fitness+ app, being able to see your stats on the screen as you’re working out helps you push further and the trainers are fun too! I’m probably going to cancel my gym membership and just stick with this for a while as I don’t really love the idea of going back there atm.
:- )


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 27, 2021)

I weighed in at 172.4 lbs today!! making progress :,,,,)


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 28, 2021)

*Day 61
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 10 steps of Weight Loss 2.


----------



## Peter (Jan 29, 2021)

Today was 10 mins quick HIIT and then 20 mins strength. I’m an idiot and didn’t realise Americans weigh dumbbells in lbs instead of kgs. When the trainer said “grab a twenty five” I nearly died until I realised...


----------



## Miss Misty (Jan 29, 2021)

*Day 62
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 11 steps of Weight Loss 2.


----------



## Miss Misty (Feb 2, 2021)

*Day 63
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* 30 minutes on elliptical. Made it through the first 12 steps of Weight Loss 2.


----------



## ohkat (Feb 2, 2021)

I reset myself to day 1 which I think is fair at this point. I bottomed out and stopped doing exercises / cal count etc. I'm mad at myself but I'm not going to let it affect me too much. I was overwhelmed with starting classes again after a gap year and trying new things and it put me in a plateau but here's to trying again!

Day 1 - 25 minute fat burn with 5 minute cool-down, a few ring fit challenges and a tbd amount of just dance for fun.


----------



## Sharksheep (Feb 5, 2021)

I think valentine's would be exactly half a year since I made thread so I'll do a progress update then. I am happy with the progress I've made when I compare my numbers now to to my earlier entries. Most of them are NSV which I think is more important than letting a scale, clothing size, or tape measure measure my success.

I walked 14k steps today and I'm honestly exhausted cause it was cold and there was so much snow I had to tread through.


----------



## Elov (Feb 22, 2021)

*Day # ???
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *Just kinda wanted to post an update since it's been awhile since I've posted on here. I fell off the bus for quite awhile from Nov-Jan due to a lot of personal circumstances in my life. And so because I couldn't work out I shifted my focus to losing weight from diet. As of February 3rd I started taking the gym seriously more than before, and have gone a total of 13 times since then which is a lot for me! I feel like I'm finally reaching the best shape of my life, (which isn't saying too much since I never exercised much prior to this) but it's only going up from here! And I'm super proud of the path I'm heading down and can't wait to watch my body transform. Right now I'm aiming to go to the gym 5 days a week, and I've become pretty addicted to it as of recently. I just hope I can keep it up for as long as possible, to really reap the benefits. As for the c25k I was doing, I can now run for 30 minutes straight, but have yet to really push myself to complete an actual 5k because my pace isn't the best and I just haven't really had running/cardio be my focus. Eventually I would like to complete an actual 5k just to say I did it. But for now I'm mostly doing strength training and maybe occasionally I'll go on a run just to keep that aspect of fitness up a little bit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2021)

I slowed down a bit with working out when I moved into my dorm around Feb 14th but I haven't stopped keeping track of my calories and sugar/protein/carb intake. but now im back into the groove, still working on strengthening/toning my core and doing low impact aerobics, and now I've started doing Tae-Bo as well!

I forgot to weight myself before I ate this morning so I just went ahead and did it after, and I currently weigh around 166-167 lbs! I've made quite a bit of progress since I started! 
(when I started I weighed like 181 I think? so I've already lost 15 lbs and now I've got about 20-25 more to go)

I've actually started to receive compliments from some people noticing I've lost weight. feels great :,,,,,D


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 3, 2021)

*Day 1
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *10 Pushups, arm/core training*
Short Term Goal: *Be able to do 5 pull-ups without jumping or struggling*
Long Term Goal:* Get out of the underweight zone


----------



## Sharksheep (Mar 16, 2021)

March update I guess?

Have not been feeling well so have not been consistent  and I took a break cause I was sick. 

Still roughly using the 20lb dumbbells for my upperbody exercises but went down to 15lb for walking lunges because I lost some grip strength and it's causing an old hand injury to flare up again.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Mar 20, 2021)

2021 update! 

I've been working out five or six days a week. Instead of taking rest days during weekends, I save them for the work week. 

I don't follow a specific regime anymore and do a mix of Pilates, weight lifting, and cardio in the form of _Ring Fit Adventure_. _Ring Fit_ is pretty fun, and I play it at least once per week. Under ideal circumstances, I still prefer doing cardio in the form of H.I.I.T. or playing badminton, but this is good enough for the time being. 

I still more or less work the same muscle groups (lower body, chest, arms, abs) as last year. I just don't fix a specific muscle group to a certain day of the week. 

I bought a pack of resistance bands and keep one next to my workspace, so I can stretch out a bit throughout the work day. I find it's been a good reminder throughout the day to keep my back straight and shoulders back, especially when I'm working.


----------



## Bird_9 (Mar 20, 2021)

March checkup
Started the month doing well at the gym on a daily basis
But now covid is lockingdown everyone again abd ill have to make my whole workout at home.
Im not sure how well is gonna be bur ill do my best to keep ob moving


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

This is pretty cool. I mostly like going to parks and taking long walks. Yesterday and today I took a 40 minute one. The trail starts going uphill, and the hill elevates the whole first half. Then you turn around and the second half is mostly downhill. I'm off this week so have the time, and I'm enjoying it. Unfortunately, it's going to rain tomorrow and I'm going to brunch and will eat not so great lol


----------



## DJ_Saidez (Mar 30, 2021)

It's very easy for me to gain weight, and very hard for me to lose weight. That's how my metabolism's always been
I was also able to run for several miles at a time, but now I'm in bad shape since I haven't runned in months
Since I'm probably returning to cross-country this summer, I want to try to reach a point where I can even qualify for competitions, but that alone is tough, since I can barely run a slow mile without stopping right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2021)

okay I'm back with a spectacular update!!

so the whole reason why I started this journey to lose weight was because back in November I bought a really cute pair of palazzo pants from a thrift store but I couldn't get it to button at the waist at all. I had noticed recently that I wasn't able to fit in any of my older jeans as well, I kept having to buy new jeans and dress pants to fit me. I got irritated and finally decided that I would start working out to lose weight and get back to the weight which I was at at the beginning of my Sophomore year of HS, which was around 135 lbs (62.3 kg).

I started out this weight loss journey in mid-December at around 182 lbs (82.5 kg). may not sound too bad but I'm only 5'3". I wasn't visibly fat but I was definitely overweight. three months later, I'm sitting around 163 lbs (73.9kg) which means I've lost almost 20 lbs so far! I met with my dad yesterday cause he was bringing something to my dorm and he commented on how much weight I've lost. I'm really happy with my progress but I'm not done yet; I want to start toning my legs and hips as well, and I still need to lose another 30 lbs. lately I've been slacking a little bit because the pressure of schoolwork is catching up to me and putting a lot of pressure and time constraint on me. Once it starts to lighten up I'll be right back to it. until then I've just been doing lots of crunches and trying to do push-ups.

my big update, however, is an awesome thing I found out today! I tried on those palazzo pants again after... what four months now? they fit my waist perfectly!! there's even a little bit of room in there for me to move, so it's not squeezing my waist at all! so I spent my day today wearing my palazzo pants and a black turtleneck sweater, and it really shows off my new slimmer waist so well! this is the first time I've ever truly made an effort to lose weight so I'm really happy I'm starting to see some results!  just as well I'm starting to notice that all of my older jeans are fitting again and that the jeans I had bought for myself recently are actually quite loose now (which tbh I absolutely love).


so I'm gonna continue my 1200-calorie diet and hopefully find some time to exercise soon. I can't wait until I finally get back to my target weight!! :0


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 5, 2021)

I've been exercising since April 1st (I'm my own April Fool, lol). Right now I'm doing Chloe Ting's 2 week shred (but at a slower pace because it's kicking my butt - I've been doing more each day though) + Ring Fit Adventure. I'm also trying to keep my diet around 1200 calories. I'm not eating much differently since I already ate quite healthy, I'm just eating less. I don't know what my weight is because Amazon is being slow in getting me my scale that I ordered (not a Prime member), but I should have it by tomorrow. So far things are going well. It's way too soon to notice weight/clothes changes, but I actually am feeling better every day. Already each day I'm able to do more without getting as tired and my form for the exercises is getting better. 

I do need to lose weight, but the biggest thing for me is getting my body stronger. I feel like I get winded way too easily and my arms and legs feel so weak. Been wanting to do this for years but I just never really had the motivation. Suddenly late last month I did and decided randomly that April 1st was going to be the day I finally start.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm in my 30s. 6'2 around 235. I went to my trail and walked part and jogged part. It wasn't too bad. Just felt it in my back a little and then lots of right side pain as usual lol. Sweat so that's good. I figure now I'll live until at least 50.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm making a goal of trying to approach fitness with a much more laid-back, healthier mindset and see if I can keep myself active that way!  In the past I've gotten into bad habits of getting too strict/hard on myself, which always wound up with me getting stressed/burnt out and not exercising as a result, which isn't the best for my health.

*Day #1
Workout/Rest Day Summary: *I did a few minutes of stretching, followed by a 15-minute total upper body workout with my 5lb weights.*
Short Term Goal: *Progress to 10lb weights and build up stamina!*
Long Term Goal:* Some amount of exercise on a fairly regular basis without beating myself up about it.  Also... I want to be strong enough to pull off the princess carry someday.  ᕙ( •̀ᴗ•́)ᕗ  Right now, I have trouble carrying my cats around...


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 7, 2021)

This isn't exactly a fitness update but I have eliminated my daily unhealthy snacking habit. I'm down to treating myself to an unhealthy snack once a week.

Of course now I should probably start eating breakfast and lunch regularly to make up for some of the calories I am missing.. but it's nice to not be craving something sugary every single day


----------



## Merielle (Apr 7, 2021)

*Day #2
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Walked for about 20 minutes and got in roughly 1300 steps!  Steps were counted using my 3DS, so give or take a little.

*Day #3
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day; had kind of a rough day and my stomach started bothering me a little, so I decided it was better not to do anything today.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 9, 2021)

Walked 11,000 steps today, or 5.1 miles. Yesterday I walked about 12,000 steps


----------



## Romaki (Apr 9, 2021)

Eh, I kinda fell off... my weightloss didn't stop though. :3 I've been doing daily stationary bike excersices since the 5th, trying to get to 150 minutes of activities per week. I'm a bit lazy, but my legs are a size bigger than my upper body and I really want to get them to the same size because it's awkward.


----------



## Merielle (Apr 10, 2021)

*Day #4
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Still wasn't feeling 100%, so I did roughly 20 minutes total of some stretching, light exercise, and walking.

*Day #5
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Started with some stretches as usual and then did a little bit of an upper body workout with my weights.  I started feeling super sore after the first set though, so I decided not to push it and called it early.

*Day #6
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Did my stretches and followed it with a 15 minute full leg workout!  There were so many squats... and lunges... and leg lifts... I am exhausted ahaha.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 10, 2021)

I've been doing exercise 5 days a week so far this month and doing it pretty hard, so my calf muscles have been so sore lately. I decided to take an unplanned rest day (tomorrow was the official rest day) and I might rest tomorrow too. Maybe I've been working too hard. It's just difficult to take a break, even when you're in pain, when you feel motivated and have been putting up with a body you're unhappy with for years. I want to fix this! I just have to accept that it needs to be a slower process than I'd like it to be.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 11, 2021)

I've been going to the park a lot. Not so much because I have fitness goals, but more because I've been anxious a lot more lately. So, that's been my go to. I did the 5 mile loop today and it was great. The weather is so beautiful today!


----------



## Merielle (Apr 14, 2021)

*Day #7
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Rest day; I was super busy most of the day and just couldn't work exercising into my schedule.

*Day #8
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Got in 1500 additional steps from a little over twenty minutes of walking!

*Day #9
Workout/Rest Day Summary:* Did some stretching to start with, and then did a 15 minute full upper body workout with my weights.  I'm actually really pleased with how I did today; unlike last time when I was too sore to do more than the first set, today I got in all three sets and barely felt it!  If this keeps up, maybe I can upgrade to those heavier weights soon! <:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2021)

another awesome update!

I just weighed myself and I am now down to 146 lbs, which means I'm finally in the normal BMI range for the first time in about 6-7 years! I'm really proud of how far I've come, my self image has improved tremendously and I feel a lot better too. 

along with that, I've got two small updates:
1. I'm drinking a lot more water than I used to, and I've completely cut soda out of my diet,
2. I'm at a point now where i don't have to watch my calories anymore, I just naturally eat less.

I still haven't reached my goal of 135 lbs but I'm so close now! 40 lbs down and only 10 more to go!


----------



## Autumn247 (Jul 29, 2021)

I weighed myself yesterday, I'm 155 lbs.  I would like to get down to about 130lbs

I've been drinking less sugary coffees, drinking more water, and trying to eat a little healthier.  Plus I plan on using the treadmills here in my apartment complex


----------



## maria110 (Jul 30, 2021)

I really need this thread.  My fitness has tanked during the pandemic and it wasn't great before Covid either.  Aside from walking my dog, I haven't been exercising much and I'm eating too much comfort food.  I did order a faucet-attaching water filter to encourage myself to drink more water but it hasn't arrived yet.  And I had a broccoli stir fry for one dinner this week and salad a couple times for lunch.  I'll plan to post here if I see any improvements as I drink more water and try to eat healthier and exercise more.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 31, 2021)

When I went to the chiropractor on Wednesday they gave me the go ahead to resume my rehab exercises at home. I had a lot going on this week so I plan to start them up again tonight. I've got some tension bands that I use to build up arm and leg strength. I was only doing the exercises for maybe a week or so before my pain flared up again, but just during that short time I felt my muscles becoming significantly stronger. So I'm looking forward to getting back to that.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 1, 2021)

I just started exercising again tonight. I'm sick and have a bit of a stomach bug, so probably bad idea, but I just needed to give myself a boost. It feels great to get into it again and be active. Plus the energy it releases makes me feel great to. Going to keep at it this time!



maria110 said:


> I really need this thread.  My fitness has tanked during the pandemic and it wasn't great before Covid either.  Aside from walking my dog, I haven't been exercising much and I'm eating too much comfort food.  I did order a faucet-attaching water filter to encourage myself to drink more water but it hasn't arrived yet.  And I had a broccoli stir fry for one dinner this week and salad a couple times for lunch.  I'll plan to post here if I see any improvements as I drink more water and try to eat healthier and exercise more.


If you like those foods because they are sweet, try throwing in cherry tomatoes into salads or sandwiches you eat. They're a lot sweeter and smaller than a regular tomato and you can just pop them in like a snack. They're easy to grow to. (Next year of course) and yield so many that you'll probably end up giving a ton away (or freeze them to sweeten dishes later on)


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 13, 2021)

I walked about a mile today, mostly up a steep hill.  I was extremely out of breath (and happened to be carrying groceries) but it was some good exercise.  I plan on getting on the treadmill tomorrow


----------



## your local goomy (Aug 14, 2021)

This isn't exactly fitness related but I've been doing intermittent fasting and just lost 4 lbs!  ☺


----------



## Antonio (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm checking in by saying I have done absolutely no exercise


----------



## Antonio (Aug 14, 2021)

Antonio said:


> I'm checking in by saying I have done absolutely no exercise


I take this back, just finished moving to the back of the dorm and every ounce of my body is screaming in pain.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 23, 2021)

I've been stress eating the past week but am getting back on track.  Tomorrow I'm taking a walk to the store then later getting on the treadmill for 45 minutes hopefully.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Aug 23, 2021)

I've been doing some random stuff each day...pushups, tension band, some presses with dumbbells, pullups. Even some "yoga" which I will put in quotations because it's just my own brand of stretching or whatever. I'm not about to take flak from the yogis out there. Lol.

 Just whatever I feel like doing...but I've been pretty good about doing it regularly. Also, I'm walking a decent amount. But that's nothing new. I'm always walking around because I don't drive. Might get a bicycle soon too.


----------



## Neb (Aug 24, 2021)

Ever since I’ve moved I’ve been doing walks brisk walks nearly every day. There’s way more places to go here, so each one has been fairly exciting. Hopefully I can reach the point of jogging soon.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 24, 2021)

I got a long walk in today


----------



## LuchaSloth (Aug 24, 2021)

Went exploring this area that isn't a trail, but is considered an "open space", which is available for the public to use. In other words, it's very much dense woods and you have to find your own way. It was a lot of spring-fed streams and a ton of rocks. Probably more rock climbing/scrambling than hiking. Lots of ups and downs, climbing over logs, etc. Got some great exercise from the level changes. Also found some old bottles and stuff from the 1920's and 30's...an old pocket knife, a glass insulator for an old telephone pole. Some neat things. It was a good day of exercise and productivity.


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 30, 2021)

I walked on the treadmill for 30 minutes today.  Tomorrow I plan on walking somewhere (outside), also walking on the treadmill, and then doing some exercises with my weights and resistance bands.  I wasn't feeling motivated to exercise, but to be honest I never am, but I always feel better once I do.  I just have to push past that initial resistance and get started


----------



## amemome (Aug 30, 2021)

I hope it's ok to post casually here! My workout streak was broken a couple of times due to not being at home, but I've done a couple weeks of 20 min treadmill + 20 min strength. I'm going to try increasing the intensity of my treadmill session by running a harder, 30 min program and do more reps for strength.

I am a potato so this is a huge improvement from the years and years of zeros under my belt.

Go me! And go everyone else trying to get/stay fit!


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 31, 2021)

I increased the reps on my rehab exercises today from 20 to 30. I'm starting to see a difference in my arm muscles for sure and 20 was no longer a challenge. I'm hoping this increase will keep building me up to get stronger.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Aug 31, 2021)

Walked about 9 miles yesterday. I was planning on going further and also seeing how long it took me to get somewhere specific...but I get easily distracted if I don't actually NEED to do something. So, I ended up meandering down deer paths and taking photos of mushrooms and stuff when I should have just been focusing on getting from point A to point B. Lol.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Aug 31, 2021)

woke up an hour early to do yoga yesterday and today, I also plan to go lift after work! school's been kicking my butt


----------



## Autumn247 (Aug 31, 2021)

Took a long walk mostly up a long steep hill.  I'm about to get on the treadmill for 30 minutes


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 2, 2021)

Got on the treadmill for 45 minutes today


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 3, 2021)

Been running 3-4 times a week for a couple months now and since this week I've been able to do 6km in one go, making progress 

I also keep up my weights workout but progress is a bit slower there, I think I have to eat more to gain more calories (I still tend to skip meals now and then )


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 3, 2021)

Did a mile on the treadmill today, wasn't as much as I did yesterday but at least I did something


----------



## Merielle (Sep 9, 2021)

I've gotten back into my workouts in the past couple of days!  I am also very sore right now.

*Yesterday:*
Worked out for around ~25 minutes!  I started with my usual stretches and moved onto some incline push-ups, sit-ups, lunges, and squats.  Then I went into the exercises I do with my weights, and spent the rest of the time walking.  I'm not terribly fond of walking through the neighborhood, so I just walked back and forth across my room.  I could really use a treadmill lmao.

*Today:*
Same basic routine as yesterday, but for around 30+ minutes today.  I worked with my weights and walked for a little longer than I did last time.


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 10, 2021)

I've been so lazy the past week but I plan on getting back on the treadmill tomorrow for sure


----------



## Merielle (Sep 11, 2021)

Took a rest day yesterday.  It's uncomfortably warm today even indoors, and I didn't want to do anything too intense and get overheated.  So I just did some brisk walking for half an hour, and then I cooled down with a few minutes of stretching afterwards.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 11, 2021)

Went for a short walk today, 2.6 miles/5,570 steps. Really need to get back to doing a long walk daily but it's starting to get hot again


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 11, 2021)

I took a walk today.  Not exercising tomorrow but Monday I'm getting back on the treadmill


----------



## Antonio (Sep 22, 2021)

I have been trying to get back into shape, hoping to lose weight. Here’s day 3 results 





I’ll be posting my results everyday.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 22, 2021)

Really need to get more exercise, since moving I'll still trying to get enough storage etc. to be able to unpack my boxes and have room to exercise... it's a bad cycle

For exercise the other day I did push a 6 foot shelf for 2 hours along the road to my house. That night I couldn't even lift my right arm to type anymore it was so sore, and the next day I had muscle fatigue in both arms pretty bad, in the morning I could barely use my right arm to lift up food lol


----------



## Autumn247 (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm trying to lose weight so I've been eating a lot healthier, and I'm planning on getting on the treadmill tomorrow morning.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Feb 24, 2022)

Not me seeing my post from September and barely exercising since then... 

Recently I've mostly been working 10 am to 8:30 pm so it doesn't give me much time or energy to exercise. I'm trying to start pushing to finish up earlier si that I can accomplish more things after work.


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 1, 2022)

I walked on the treadmill for 45 minutes today.  I've lost 5lbs over the past couple of weeks, proud of myself


----------



## Franny (Mar 1, 2022)

uh oh, i told myself i was gonna lose weight by my birthday and didnt  oh well. i dont think i've gained weight at all in the past couple months but not losing is pretty bad too.


----------



## Autumn247 (Mar 2, 2022)

About to get on the treadmill for 45 min and then later today take a short walk outside.


----------

